# i'm flunking out of college!



## sh0x (Oct 9, 2006)

i always feared it would happen eventually, but i think its finally going to happen this term. i'm only taking 3 classes for the summer term, but i have homework due for 2 of them, and i have NO IDEA how to do it. and when i listen to the professors talk about the material, they might as well be speaking a foreign language because i have NO CLUE what they're talking about. god, i feel so stupid! there is simply NO WAY i can pass these two classes. so when i get Fs for these 2 classes, my GPA for the term will drop below a 1, which means i will automatically be kicked out of the school.

i read the textbooks, but i still don't understand the material. and i checked out the school's tutoring center, but they don't have any tutors for my classes. i think its because my classes are too advanced. this is such a bad time to be flunking out of school. i've already taken like 75% of all the classes i need to graduate, i feel like i've gone too far to finally flunk out now. and i feel really guilty too, because my school is really expensive, and my parents have already paid alot of money for my tuition, and i already took out a bunch of loans. and i've already invested like 5 years of my life working for this degree (its a 5 year program), and when i finally flunk out now, all of it would have gone to waste.

i think i just have to face the truth, that i'm just NOT SMART ENOUGH. i'm so stupid, i feel like i don't even belong in college. what am i going to do?!?! i feel like such a failure!

thanks for listening to my meltdown. i'm a mechanical engineering major.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I was Computer Science, so I know how bad the engineering area can be. I had most of the classes you had - physics being by far the worst I have ever experienced.

I would see if there are people in your class meeting up to do homework. I remember classmates in physics doing this.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Can you drop the classes?


----------



## sh0x (Oct 9, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> I was Computer Science, so I know how bad the engineering area can be. I had most of the classes you had - physics being by far the worst I have ever experienced.
> 
> I would see if there are people in your class meeting up to do homework. I remember classmates in physics doing this.


yeah physics was pretty bad, but i managed to pass all the classes somehow


----------



## sh0x (Oct 9, 2006)

SilentLoner said:


> Can you drop the classes?


i can't really drop the classes since they're required for graduation


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I just graduated my mechanical engineering degree and I can honestly say I felt exactly like you do quite a few times throughout my degree but I held on. I failed quite a few things including dynamics twice but it was snapping out of the "I'm not smart enough" phase which saved me. I found that being more positive about my abilities was the key, I am not good at hardcore calculations and theory, it's all about the practical ideas and concepts which I am good with so I concentrated on those instead and didn't worry as much about the technical hardcore maths units. Of course I still needed to pass them as you have and I needed quite a lot of help from other students and tutors to get there but I am glad I did.

One thing I have learned is that as long as you understand the bare fundamentals you will be fine in the industry since they train you when you get a job with them and you only need to concentrate on one specific area.

Stick in there, get your head down and work hard, I did and I really am so proud that I did because I almost threw in the towel so many times, and yet here I sit with the largest Aerospace company in the southern hemisphere on my back chasing me for work.

If you need any help don't be afraid to pm me also.


----------



## michaelB (Jul 18, 2009)

*Never quit even if you think you should*



sh0x said:


> i always feared it would happen eventually, but i think its finally going to happen this term. i'm only taking 3 classes for the summer term, but i have homework due for 2 of them, and i have NO IDEA how to do it. and when i listen to the professors talk about the material, they might as well be speaking a foreign language because i have NO CLUE what they're talking about. god, i feel so stupid! there is simply NO WAY i can pass these two classes. so when i get Fs for these 2 classes, my GPA for the term will drop below a 1, which means i will automatically be kicked out of the school.
> 
> i read the textbooks, but i still don't understand the material. and i checked out the school's tutoring center, but they don't have any tutors for my classes. i think its because my classes are too advanced. this is such a bad time to be flunking out of school. i've already taken like 75% of all the classes i need to graduate, i feel like i've gone too far to finally flunk out now. and i feel really guilty too, because my school is really expensive, and my parents have already paid alot of money for my tuition, and i already took out a bunch of loans. and i've already invested like 5 years of my life working for this degree (its a 5 year program), and when i finally flunk out now, all of it would have gone to waste.
> 
> ...


I have been going to Itt for some time now and its been crazy. i have thought about quitting many times i have gotten f's but it has not stop me from getting what i want. nothing or no one can stop you from getting what you want. if its what you want get it.


----------

